# Favorite Fight Scene(s) in Movies



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Post at least one. It doesn't matter what genre it belongs to or whether it's live action or animated. Of course, it has to be physical, but not necessarily bloody. Here's mine:


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

(I just love the elves)

+just about every kickass fight scene of Michelle Yeoh in _Silver Hawk_


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

King Kong vs V-Rex

Also the hallway fight scene from the original Oldboy film. It was one continuous shot.






Also the church fight scene in Kingsman, which _seems_ like it was one continuous shot.


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

Alabama Whitman (Patricia Arquette) vs Virgil (James Gandolfini) in True Romance. Ugly, cringe inducing, stomach churning, desperate violence. This is not the poetic ballet of Johnny Woo. This is not the violent camp of most of Tarantino's films. Decidedly un-romanticed violence in this scene from True Romance. This made me want to through up.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Not that guy said:


> Alabama Whitman (Patricia Arquette) vs Virgil (James Gandolfini) in True Romance. Ugly, cringe inducing, stomach churning, desperate violence. This is not the poetic ballet of Johnny Woo. This is not the violent camp of most of Tarantino's files. Decidedly un-romanticed violence in this scene from True Romance. This made me want to through up.


Excellent choice. True primal survival mode. Damn that movie had some fantastic scenes.


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

Cephalonimbus said:


> ... . Damn that movie had some fantastic scenes.


Tony Scott's best movie ever by way of Quintin's screen play. Probably the best performances from the actors involved I've seen. I don't recall better performances from Arquette or Gandolfini. Oldman, Hopper, Slater, Pitt, Walken all at the top of their game here, even in the small roles. Coming out of the 80's paint by number formula movies this was a revelation. Tony had more talent than he was allowed to exercise.


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

A compilation of fight scenes from Jet Li's Fearless:





Neo vs Smith in The Matrix, I remember seeing in the documentary how the fight choreographer made the human's and the agents fighting style different. With humans being more of a free flow kung fu while the agents have the more economical punch/kick/block fighting style.





Qui Gon Ginn and Obi Wan Kenobi vs Darth Maul in Star Wars Episode 1. I remember seeing youtube comments on how these kinds of fights aren't realistic and are too dancey. My counter to that is that aren't force sensitives such as the jedi and sith use a fighting style that utilizes quick reflexes and which you are able to know where the enemy is going to hit without even seeing, and is a fight to see how screws up or who is the least skilled. Anyways, look! lightsabers!!!.





A compilation of Captain America's fighting moves spanning from The First Avenger all the way to Civil War. I love how his fighting style evolves over each movie. While some may thing he is getting stronger, I think that his training has made him more skilled. I just love watching my favorite superhero fight:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Montage from Bloodsport. Loved that movie. It is based on the biggest fraud in history. lol. The whole story is bullshit. He claims to be like this ninja and blackbelt in everything. Won this Kumite. Special forces. lol. Nothing he won't lie about.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

@Bipedal P 314

I don't know you, but you have my instant respect. Rome kicks ASS. And Centurion Lucius Vorenus is INTENSE. Great show.












ok, my 2 cents. Basically every fight scene ever in Banshee. These 2 are the best, but all the others are also the best:



















And a this hot chick from Banshee doing some hot Jiu Jitsu (arching the back in this, what I believe is a mounted triangle choke, is actually proper technique, as is most fighting sequences in this awesome show).


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Cobra Vs. Night Slasher


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

:rolling:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

IP MAN


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Kill Bill Fight scene in Pasadena and Vivica A. Fox's reflection.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh shit, forgot about Rome and Spartacus. Rome is a great show. Spartacus was more cheesy but I enjoyed it. Fuckin bad motherfuckers in that show.

"I AM SPARTACUS!!" Bringer of rain. 











"Tell your gods that Crixus pisses upon them!" - The Undefeated Gaul


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

The Matrix Neo vs Morpheus


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

One thing about Spartacus is these guys went through a real training camp for their fight scenes. Watch Game of Thrones. lol. The swordplay is so ugly and unathletic. Guys on Spartacus can actually move. Like that one guy just did a flying armbar. lol. I think Gannicus used a rolling kneebar in a scene too. And it looked well executed.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

:listening_headphone


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't find a particular scene but those old Clint Eastwood movies where he played a street fighter. That is how he makes a living. And he has a fuckin orangutan pet who always rides in the passenger seat of his truck. The ape's name is Clyde. Eastwood says, "Right turn, Clyde." You know, like how bicyclists and shit make signals to turn. it is just throwing your arm straight out. lol. Fuck, I'll just show it. 







And this of course. I said yous could leave, now yous can't leave. Love seeing bikers get beat up. lol


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

HAL said:


> ...
> 
> Also the church fight scene in Kingsman, which _seems_ like it was one continuous shot.
> 
> ....


Ahh, I was disappointed the Kingsman clip didn't include the classic:

"I'm a Catholic whore, currently enjoying congress out of wedlock with my black Jewish boyfriend who works at a military abortion clinic. So, hail Satan, and have a lovely afternoon, madam. "

I'm still trying to find ways of working in "So, hail Satan, and have a lovely afternoon, madam" into everyday conversation without it sounding contrived.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

:kitteh:


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Top YouTube comment: 

"it's probably a bit off to say tht a man killing a bunch of people in a church is one of the greatest movie scenes ever but damn this is one of the greatest movie scene ever﻿"

I have to agree, unreal.








And Freebird was a huge cherry on top


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm surprised there has never been a massacre in a church in a movie before that. Maybe there has. 

And I don't know if anybody posted Braveheart stuff. Not even really the fight, just the event. Where they act like they are gonna surrender and then the guy throws his sword and is like, "Nope." One of the best movie endings. 

"They fought like warrior poets."


----------



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

Pretty much any fight scene in 'The Raid' and 'The Raid: Redemption'.


----------



## amazed (Mar 5, 2017)

I havent watched too many that I've remembered afterwards, but this is a classic I'll never forget. I have no idea if its considered "good" or not, but the feeling it gave me when I watched it for the first time, wow. I was pretty young too, so it was super exciting.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

There's a terrific fight at the end of _The Assassination Bureau _(1969). The hero (Oliver Reed) rides a horse onto a zeppelin, and has a smashing duel.

_The Lone Ranger _ends with a great fight scene, involving another horse and a moving train.

Some great swordfights in the '70s _Musketeers _films.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

And the Battle on the Ice from _Alexander Nevsky_:


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Most of my favorites were already posted, but here's a more lighthearted one:


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

I actually downloaded this whole movie just for this scene because it is that badass.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Flying Triangle (Feb 10, 2017)

This movie is just one big fight scene. 






(2003) Zatoichi 






Just can't watch the "Hollywood enhanced" Samurai combat where they fence for 10 minutes before the killing blow.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

Deadpool's fight scenes crack me up


















X-Men Origins: Wolverine | Wade Wilson Bullet Deflecting Scene | HD

Deadpool - Highway Scene [HD 1080p Blu-Ray]

Deadpool - Counting bullets HD


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

amazed said:


> I havent watched too many that I've remembered afterwards, but this is a classic I'll never forget. I have no idea if its considered "good" or not, but the feeling it gave me when I watched it for the first time, wow. I was pretty young too, so it was super exciting.


"They call themselves Immortals, we will put their name to the test."


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow. All these fight scenes, yet nothing posted from _Gladiator_ or _Fight Club_.

SMH


----------

